# Need Your Prayers



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello Outbackers,
I hope all is well. Tomorrow morning I will be having surgey on my shoulder. I have a lymphoma which is a type of a tumor.They are removing it and they will being doing a boipsy to make sure it is not cancer The Doctor thinks is not but wants to make sure. I will keep in touch. In the mean time please pray

Thanks 
Willie


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Willie, You have our prayers.

May the Lord keep you in His care during this time.

Praying you well.

Rita


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

All our prayers for you and a clear biopsy!!
Ember


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Willie,

I'm sure that the prayers from of all your friends here at Outbackers plus the powers of a much higher Authority will be the perfect combination to pull you through in fine order









You will be in our thoughts and prayers tomorrow. Please let us know the outcome ok??


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We're all praying for a good result and a fast recovery!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wishing an praying for the best for you!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Willie,
Bless your heart, you really are being put through the paces. Know that you will be lifted up in prayer in this household, that God will lay His Healing Hands upon you and give you and your family the strength and the patience to endure anything in the days to come.
Good luck during surgery and recovery, and May God Bless!!
Darlene


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hope all goes well and our family will add you to our prayers.

Markl


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

WilLie

We wish you all the very best. You and your family will be apart of our prayers tonight.

Thor


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

You will definately be in my thoughts and prayers. So keep a positive outlook. It's the best medicine there is!

Mike


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

God's blessings and provision for you.
Amen


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Good luck and we will wish that all goes well for you. Your Outbackers family has you in their prayers.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I am off to the hospital surgery is at 7:30 
I will keep you all posted as soon as I can
Thanks for all your thoughts and Prayers

Willie


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Willie,

Our thoughts and prayers are with you as you go through this. May God bless you and your loved-ones.

Reverie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Best of luck to you today Willie. I will be praying on your behalf.

*Clear Biopsy & Speedy Recovery.*

Tami


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

You are in our prayers also..


----------

